# Problems after mobile repairs



## Twigsie (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi

I recently had a mobile repair done on my Honda Civic to repair a scuff on the rear bumper. The guy came round to do it and I admit it looked like he'd done a pretty good job at the time, that was until the following day. The car was parked on the drive all night and it wasn't until I came to move it the following day that I noticed some marks on the bumper. The best way I can describe it is that it looked like polish had been applied but not rubbed in properly. It looked very dull so I tried cleaning it and I also used t-cut but I then realised it wasn't coming off and it looks like perhaps the lacquer has come off. The part of the bumper affected is lower down than where the repair was carried out and the guy has said he didn't touch that part of the bumper so he has no idea what has happened. I've sent him some photos but i think as far as he's concerned it's nothing he's done and I can't even get him to come and take a look at it. I've attached a few photos, the first one is prior to the repairs and car is a little dirty, the last three are after the repair. Does anyone have any idea what could have gone wrong? The day I noticed the marks it had been raining quite heavily, if that could have anything to do with it.
Thanks


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Twigsie said:


> Hi
> 
> I recently had a mobile repair done on my Honda Civic to repair a scuff on the rear bumper. The guy came round to do it and I admit it looked like he'd done a pretty good job at the time, that was until the following day. The car was parked on the drive all night and it wasn't until I came to move it the following day that I noticed some marks on the bumper. The best way I can describe it is that it looked like polish had been applied but not rubbed in properly. It looked very dull so I tried cleaning it and I also used t-cut but I then realised it wasn't coming off and it looks like perhaps the lacquer has come off. The part of the bumper affected is lower down than where the repair was carried out and the guy has said he didn't touch that part of the bumper so he has no idea what has happened. I've sent him some photos but i think as far as he's concerned it's nothing he's done and I can't even get him to come and take a look at it. I've attached a few photos, the first one is prior to the repairs and car is a little dirty, the last three are after the repair. Does anyone have any idea what could have gone wrong? The day I noticed the marks it had been raining quite heavily, if that could have anything to do with it.
> Thanks


Trapped moisture, needs a bit of heat and a flat and polish to sort that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks like blooming to me, as guy above says flatting and polishing should sort it.


----------



## Twigsie (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks guys. Could this be solely due to the work that was done? Just wondering if I can get the guy back to sort it out.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Short/not baked, I would go back if it was one of my jobs as its common courtesy.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

AS Rob has said - it sounds like blooming.
A bit more baking and a quick polish should sort it - and that would only take a return visit of about 40 mins.
Any repairer that thinks he has a good reputation to maintain should really be back like a shot to ensure he has another satisfied customer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes you can get the guy back, you have paid for a job that has not been completed to the agreed standard. When you hired him to do the job you paid him to return the panel to a factory finish which this is not. This is an adverse reaction to the work he did, which was also preventable.

He should have a guarantee for his work and if he is worth his salt will hold his hands up and rectify the problem no questions asked. In this game reputation is pretty much everything. Surely if he won't come back you can raise the issue with the consumer rights people or trading standards?


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

But if the sprayer hasn't touched that area like he says then it's not his problem.

Looks like he's laquered up to the bumper swage line anyway, pretty sure you can see the lacquer 'soft edge' line in those close pictures.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Or why not call the bloke back to get him to finish the job properly this time?

He has left it in a worse state than it was before.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

If he had any respect for his business he would pop back and take a look regardless


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Gretsch-drummer said:


> But if the sprayer hasn't touched that area like he says then it's not his problem.
> 
> Looks like he's laquered up to the bumper swage line anyway, pretty sure you can see the lacquer 'soft edge' line in those close pictures.


Dont think it the edge, I think its been wiped down poorly and lacquered over if anything?

Pointless area to soft edge and if thats what they had done the white marks would wipe/wash off.


----------

